# BODE Angelgeräte



## singer (5. März 2006)

Kurz was ist passiert.

Ich habe zwei Mitchell Ruten gekauft.
(beide gleiches Modell Wurfgewicht 20-70gr. Preis zusammen 150€)
Sollten für den Rhein als Allround-Rute sein. 
Dann nach einem Jahr und drei Monaten im Oktober löste sich bei einer Rute die SIC Einlage und bei der anderen hatte ich einen Rutenbruch. Ganz klar Materialfehler. Also Rechnung raus und zu BODE geschickt.

Nach drei Wochen keine Antwort. Also habe ich nachgefragt, Ruten wurden zu Pure Fishing in die USA geschickt. Also Gut nach sechs Wochen immer noch nichts, wieder nachgefragt. Die können niemanden erreichen. Nach acht wochen können die immer noch niemanden erreichen. Mittlerweile sind es schon drei Monat in denen nichts passiert. Nachfragen werden nicht wirklich beantwortet. Oder Mitarbeiter sind im Urlaub, können die Daten im PC nicht finden usw.

PS: Auf E-Mails wird nur jedes dritte mal geantwortet. 

*Was kann ich tun? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?*


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Interessant wär zu wissen, wo du die Ruten gekauft hast.
Vom Händler oder bei Bode selbst ( Online?!?), Ebay?


----------



## singer (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Katalogbestellung direkt bei BODE-Angelgeräte.


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Das ist dann immer so ne Sache, da hat man nie persönlichen Kontakt zu den Leuten. Ich würde an deiner Stelle in einem Schreiben an den Laden(Kundendienst oder sogar Geschäftsleitung) mal etwas deutlicher werden und ein wenig rechtlichen Druck ausüben. Ich bin zwar kein großer Gesetzeskenner, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass du nun schon über drei Monate warten musst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas rechtens ist. Niemals.


----------



## ernie1973 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

...interessant wäre auch zu wissen, WANN das ganze sich abgespielt hat, da du nach dem neuen schuldrecht auf jeden Fall 2 jahre Gewährleistung hast!

....rechtlich rel. klar, wenn das neue Recht anwendbar ist - allerdings sollten die sowas über Kulanz abwickeln, wenn sie sich ihre kunden nicht vergraulen wollen!

...man könnte angesicht der langen zeit mal drüber nachdenken, wieviel in barer münze der nutzungs- ausfall so bringen kann!

setz ihnen ne letzte frist und danach fordere den kaufpreis zurück, da offenbar alle nachbesserungs - bzw. nachlieferungsversuche fruchtlos scheiterten!

danach gas geben & geld zurück ggf. sogar noch schadensersatz u. verzugszinsen!

...auch ein rücktritt vom vertrag wäre u.U. machbar!

;O)

viel glück & bleib dran!

ernie


----------



## singer (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Ein Brief klingt vernünftig. Bringt das auch was, oder landet der im Müll?


----------



## wodibo (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Schick den Brief per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort. Kostet zwar etwas aber landet dann nicht in Ablage "P" und Du hast nen Beweis :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*



> Ganz klar Materialfehler


Wieso Klar? Und wieso ist dann nicht eher was Passiert, wenns ein Materialfehler war?

Nach dem Neuen Recht muss nach 6 Monaten der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Schaden schon beim Kauf da war. Ich fürchte, das ist hier Problematisch bis unmöglich. Ohne Sachverständigengutachten jedenfalls.

Als Händler würde ich in diesem geschilderten Fall eher auf unpflegliche Behandlung tippen und Ersatzleistungen ablehnen. Dass Bode die eingeschickt hat ist imo schon Kulanz.



> Ruten wurden zu Pure Fishing in die USA geschickt


 Wohl kaum, denn Purefishing hat eine Deutsche Filliale. Die sind aber tatsächlich oft nicht die schnellsten.

Dass Bode überhaupt Antwortet ist auch schon sehr Kulant imo. Was sollen die denn machen, wenn sich Purefishing nicht äussert. Druck machen bei einer Sache, wo man s.o. sehr auf die freundliche Kulanz des Herstellers spekulieren muss? Da könnte mans doch gleich lassen...

Sorry, ist aber so meine Meinung

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Daher solltest du dir gut überlegen, an welche Stelle du ihn schickst.Also fix in den Katalog geschaut und nach Namen oder Adressen suchen.  Du solltest aber auch auf jeden Fall das Teil per Einschreiben verschicken, somit kannst du beweisen, dass du aktiv warst und den Brief verschickt hast.
Ernie hat auch vollkommen recht, versuche aus dem Übel noch deinen Nutzen zu schlagen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Servus,


			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Bode überhaupt Antwortet ist auch schon sehr Kulant imo. Was sollen die denn machen, wenn sich Purefishing nicht äussert. Druck machen bei einer Sache, wo man s.o. sehr auf die freundliche Kulanz des Herstellers spekulieren muss? Da könnte mans doch gleich lassen...


Genau so seh ich das auch!
Ne Angelrute ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der hoher Belastung ausgesetzt wird (um nicht zu sagen u.U. auch mal strapaziert wird). Da geht halt eben auch schonmal was kaputt - und wenn das nicht beim 2. oder 3. Angeln passiert wird das immens schwierig da irgendwas auf Kulanz verlangen zu wollen.

Nen freundlichen Brief per Einschreiben halte ich für ne gute Idee, aber gleich irgendwelche Rechtsansprüche geltend machen zu wollen, halte ich für weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Die sind Dir nix schuldig, also versuch´s freundlich. Du bist auf deren Kulanz angewiesen, denn die könnten jederzeit sagen, dass die Rute aufgrund Fahrlässigkeit zerstört wurde - und beweis dann mal das Gegenteil! #c 

Ich kenn den Service von Mitchell/ Purefishing nicht - und da Du die Ruten mehr oder weniger "inkognito" (via Katalog-Bestellung) gekauft hast, wird auch die Firma Bode sich da nicht überschlagen deswegen. Was meinst Du wieviel Leute da jährlich kommen, die gerne was reklamieren möchten?|rolleyes 

Da lob ich mir doch meinen Fachhändler vor Ort (Angelsport Zimmermann/ Erftstadt - bisl Werbung machen  ) - der kennt mich und hängt sich bei sowas anders rein: 
Bei nem Kumpel von mir war nach dem 2. Angeln das Innenleben eines RIngs von ner FOX-Rute rausgefallen. Der Händler meinte er würde das mit Fox schon regeln und die einschicken - und hat ihm, damit er nicht wochenlang warten muss, gleich schon ne neue Rute in die Hand gedrückt! :m
Der hat als Händler aber auch ein anderes Wort, wenn der dem Fox-Vertreter die Rute um den Hals wickelt! |supergri


----------



## singer (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Es gibt viele Gründe warum es ein Materialfehler war. z.B. ist die Rute nicht an der schwächsten Stelle gebrochen. Der Bruch ist seitlich nahe der Steckverbindung. Auch die Form ist nicht ganz Typisch für einen Bruch, es ist ein Riss längs. Es ist auch die Situation wie der Bruch passiert ist. Sehr merkwürdig, hatte eine Montage mit ca.38gramm dran(also nicht zu viel) und beim Werfen gab es einen lauten Knall. Ich bin auch nirgends hängen geblieben(ging auch garnicht, war nichts da). Auch meine beiden Kollegen meinten die alles sehr genau gesehen haben, das war aber nicht normal.

Beachtet das es sich um zwei Ruten handelt. Die zweite hat die SIC Einlage verloren. Das ist doch wirklich schnell behoben. Oder braucht man mehr als drei Monate dafür. Das kann zwar passieren, soll aber meine Schuld sein???

So wie ich das Gesetz kenne, muss eine Sache zwei Jahre bei sachgemäßen Umgang funktionieren. Deshalb auch zwei Jahre Gewährleistung. Und das ist hier nicht der Fall.

Ich behandle meine Sachen sehr pfleglich und bin auch nicht gerade ein grobian.

Es auf unsachgemäßen Umgang zu schieben wäre doch sehr einfach. Besondres bei der SIC Einlage. 

Ruten wurden zu Pure Fishing in die USA geschickt. 
So wurde es mir in einer Mail geschildert. Vielleicht war das auch nur eine Aushilfe die sich nicht auskannte.


----------



## Maik Otto (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Hallo,

die "Sache" ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Aber ich halte das für sehr 

unwahrscheinlich das zwei Ruten mit einem GesamtPreis von 150 Euro nach 

USA geschickt werden ;+  Der Transport und Verzollung/Papierkram  usw 

dürfte sicher den Wert übersteigen . Ich persönlich halte das für eine glatte 

Lüge. 

Na ja vielleicht klärt sich ja noch .

PS :

Meine Mitchell Stellfisch hält noch


----------



## ernie1973 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

....denke das Händler hier naturgemäß eine andere sicht der dinge haben!

;O)

...verständlich!

...aber...wenn der materialfehler DA WAR (...und du das auch beweisen kannst - z.b. zeugen ggf. gutachter) dann solltest du auch auf dein RECHT pochen!...richtig ist, dass du es nach 6 monaten beweisen must - wenn du es aber auch kannst, dann is jut!

...klar das händler das nicht mögen - aber manchmal kriegt der der recht hat es in unserem land auch...und das, wenn man alles beweisen kann auch auf kosten des händlers!

*ätsch*

ernie


----------



## singer (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Heute hat sich alles geklärt. Ich denke mal das der Thread auch etwas beigetragen hat. Ich habe einen Check für beide Ruten erhalten. Auch wenn ich lieber die eine mit dem SIC Ring Fehler repariert zurück hätte, n´bin ich doch zufrieden. 

PS Kennt jemand die *Sensas Feeder Shannon*?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Kannst Du nochmal sagen, welche Rute das war? Performance? Alliance?   oder sowas, welche Länge, nur das WG hast ja schon gesagt. |wavey:


----------



## singer (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Performance Allround Länge: 330cm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

thx 4 info. Wenigstens keine der typischen 2tlg. Spinnen.


----------



## mad (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*



> singer,
> Es gibt viele Gründe warum es ein Materialfehler war. z.B. ist die Rute nicht an der schwächsten Stelle gebrochen. Der Bruch ist seitlich nahe der Steckverbindung. Auch die Form ist nicht ganz Typisch für einen Bruch, es ist ein Riss längs.



nicht jeder bruch ist gleich ein materialfehler, in der zeit kann viel passiert sein mit der rute. so wie du den bruch beschreibst könnte diese rute mal eingeklemmt oder mal durch einen schlag usw beschädigt worden sein. wenn das nicht der fall war und ist dann ok, eine angelrute ist ein sportgerät das unterschiedlich behandelt wird. 
die sache ist ja dann auch wenns länger gedauert hat doch gut für dich ausgegangen.#6


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Wenns ne Carbonrute ist würde ich sagen das ein Längsriss nchts mit einem Materialfehler zu tun, denn in diesem Fall brechen die Ruten meistens gerade und glatt ab. Längsrisse entstehen meist wenn auf die Rute mal Druck ausgeübt wurde, oder man irgendwo mal auf eine scharfe Kante aufgeschlagen ist!!


----------



## Sailfisch (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Schön, daß sich die Sache geklärt hat!

Fürs nächste mal: Du schickst die Ruten zurück und bittest um Fehlerüberprüfung. Wenn Du nach zwei Wochen nichts hörst, neuer Brief mit der Bitte um Nacherfüllung mit Fristsetzung und Rücktrittsandrohung! Wenn die Frist verstrichen, Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag, Geld zurück, gegebenenfalls Schadensersatz.
Wenn die sich quer stellen, ab zum Anwalt, Feuer frei! Wir leben ja schließlich in einem Rechtsstaat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Ist zum Teil schon so, wie ihr beide ^^,^^^ das sagt. 
Nur, wenn bei ihm mit einem relativ schweren Köder (aber ok für die Rute) sich ein solcher Riß im Blank zeigt und das nach einiger aber eben nicht so sehr langer Gebrauchszeit, dann ist das am ehesten eine Art Materialermüdung und damit auch ein nicht vorgesehener Materialfehler, oder?  

Er schrieb nun nicht, ob es der erste oder ein Wiederholungswurf war. Wenn beim mehrfachen Werfen und Biegen der Rute irgendwann diese aufspleißt und knirscht oder wie einigen KevPikern die Handteil oben abbricht, dann ist das für meine Einschätzung schon ein zu schwaches Material. Was noch wieder was anderes ist als ein Einzelfall-Produktionsfehler.

Eine lockere Spitze flöge weg. Ein Tritt drauf gibt mehrere Spleißrisse, vor allem an beiden Seiten. Abbrechen durch Schlag/Druck ist eher eingeknickt quer. Ein scharfer Schlag auf eine Ecke könnte eine einzelnge Längslinie schwächen, das mußte man aber schon als Kratzer sehen können. Leute mit Wurstfingern drücken auch gerne mal einen Ring durch den Blank.
Gibt aber noch viel mehr davon. |rolleyes

In den meisten Fällen ist es aber schon so, daß Transport und Handling einen Bruch vorbereiten tun, das dürfte der eher traurige Regelfall sein.


----------



## Jonne40 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*

Ich habe mit angelgeraete-bode nur gute Erfahrung gemacht! Ob Qalität
oder pünktliche Lieferung.Ich kann mich nur lobent äussern


----------



## siloaffe (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Habe ärger mit BODE Angelgeräte*



Jonne40 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit angelgeraete-bode nur gute Erfahrung gemacht! Ob Qalität
> oder pünktliche Lieferung.Ich kann mich nur lobent äussern




Hey#h 

Nur mal so als Tip wenn du antwortest guck von wann der letzte Eintrag ist das steht immer drüber in diesem fall *14.03.2006 17:31 

*Daher wird deine Antwort nimanden mehr interessieren....... 

Aber mach dir nix draus das passiert den Meisten Neuen im Board mal*

LG Markus
*


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Sagt mal kann man bei Bode nicht mit paypal bezahlen?


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Hi, nein scheinbar nicht:
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/AGBs?x37695=79b71189cd148414eb01a290bc037bef

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Das ist ja blöd.

Ein wenig antiquiert die Zahlungsmodalitäten. #t

Überweisung dauert zu lange und kein Käuferschutz. Auf Rechnung ginge schnell aber ham se auch nicht, Nachnahme kostet noch Extrazuschlag und Kreditkarte(braucht man sowas?)....#c

Denkt mal drüber nach, Bode.|wavey:

Dann muss ich woanders bestellen.....


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...
> Überweisung dauert zu lange und kein Käuferschutz. ...



Naja, wenn ich Händler wäre, würde ich mir vorher auch gut überlegen ob ich mich mit dem "Verein" einlasse. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich von deren Entscheidungsfindung im größeren Stil abhängig sein möchte. Zudem muss man den Laden ja auch noch bezahlen. 
Aber Du hast recht, für den Käufer ist es schon reizvoll, vor allem die Zahlung ohne Zeitverzögerung.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Nicht zuviel Mitleid bitte.|supergri
Das ist bei anderen O-Shops(nicht nur Angelshops) ja auch längst Standard und funktioniert.
Wenigstens eine "schnelle" Zahlungsmethode(Rechnung, paypal) ohne Zuzahlung wie bei Nachnahme, muss doch wohl drin sein.


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

es gibt hier im Forum doch einen Mitarbeiter bei Bode, mir fällt bloß der Nick nicht ein. Er könnte sich hier auch mal zu Wort melden |wavey:


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Hi, ich denke Du meinst "Asphaltmonster"?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=5856

Grüße JK


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Mai 2015)

Bei uns kann man weiterhin mit Paypal zahlen.

Am Ende des Bestellvorgangs kann man die Zahlungsweise auswählen.

Im übrigen findet man dort auch unsere Telefonnummer unter der mal alle Fragen beantwortet bekommt - besser und schneller als wenn man in einem Forum ein Fass aufmacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Das ist doch fein. Dann kann das Fass ja wieder zu.:m
Schreibt das auch mal in die AGB.
Kann man ja sonst nicht wissen.


----------



## Vanner (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Ist in den AGB´s unter Versandkosten erwähnt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Stimmt.
Unter Zahlung aber leider nicht (und mehr hab ich auch nicht gelesen)::m
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/AGBs?x8b409=6cc9b749a22202ead0bfe8673fba8f7b


----------



## flasha (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Habt ihr eigentlich auch das Problem, dass teilweise die Seiten sich fehlerhaft aufbauen? Mal geht's, mal ist alles so verzehrt. Das war schon bei dem alten Design so. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Fehlerhaften Aufbau hab ich immer wenn ich einen Artikel(oder Link) in einem neuen Tab öffne(mit der Scrollradtaste).
Dann fehlt so einiges auf der Seite und sie muss neu geladen werden.
Ansonsten gehts.|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Gut ich hab bestellt und man kann am Ende der Bestellung tatsächlich paypal auswählen.

Schleierhaft ist mir dagegen warum *mir nach*(!!!) der paypal-Bezahlung und *nach *Abschluss der Kaufabwicklung plötzlich eine Nachricht eingeblendet wird, die die im Shop als lieferbar gekennzeichneten Artikel(grüne Leiste), plötzlich als (Zitat) _"Der Artikel "*XXXXX*" ist leider nicht in der gewünschten Menge auf Lager, Ihre Menge wurde um *3* Stück reduziert." angezeigt wird???

3 Stück wollte ich ja haben und waren im Warenkorb(Ruten).

Bin mal gespannt was das wird.__#c__

Paypal hat jedenfalls ne Bestätigung geschickt, dass der volle Betrag an Bode ging.|kopfkrat

Naja, ich werde berichten..... 

EDIT: Jetzt ist der Artikel mit roter Leiste als nicht verfügbar gekennzeichnet.|bigeyes|gr:
_


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Mai 2015)

Das ist eines der Probleme warum wir dabei sind einen neuen Shop aufzusetzen.
Manchmal schmeißt er die Meldung raus obwohl alles da ist.

Es kann aber auch sein das einfach sein das  wirklich nicht genug Artikel im Lager oder im Laden verhandeln sind, obwohl der Shop und das Warenwirtschaftssystem in Echtzeit arbeiten.
Dann hat halt jemand den gleichen Artikel im
Shop oder Laden gleichzeitig gekauft und früher bezahlt.
In diesem Fall wird geschaut ob die Ware in Frechen oder Heidesheim noch vorhanden ist und wird angefordert.

Warum hast du nicht einfach mal im Versandlager von uns mal angerufen oder eine Mail geschickt und nachgefragt?
Dann wüsstest du schon lange es damit auf sich hat.
Ab ca. 09,30 Uhr erreichst du jemanden bei uns im Versandlager unter 02630-963371, dann werden deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht einfach mal im Versandlager von uns mal angerufen oder eine Mail geschickt und nachgefragt?
> Dann wüsstest du schon lange es damit auf sich hat.
> Ab ca. 09,30 Uhr erreichst du jemanden bei uns im Versandlager unter 02630-963371, dann werden deine Fragen beantwortet.



Weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass da um 21.45 Uhr noch jemand arbeitet.
Ich kann mir aber auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass um gerade um 21.35 als ich die Ruten im Warenkorb hatte, jemand die im Laden gekauft hat oder just in den 2 Minuten online.|kopfkrat
Eine Mail hab ich aber schon abgeschickt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Mai 2015)

Ah so... Für mich sah das so aus als ob du schon vor einiger Zeit bestellt hast.
In dem Fall kann es sein das jemand im Onlineshop den gleichen Artikel zur gleichen Zeit bestellt hat.

Ich bekomme ja morgen die Anforderungen vom Lager ja auf den Tisch, dann sehe ich es ja.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Jupp.
Ich schreib dir mal ne PN.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

So weiter gehts.:m
Diesmal mit positiven Nachrichten.#6

Die Antwort von Bode kam gerade rein - schnell und kompetent(das muss man dann auch loben!!!).
Sinngemäß stand drin:" 
_Sehr geehrter Terence,
die Waren sind auf  Lager. Da die letzten Ruten von Ihnen bestellt wurden, zeigt der Shop  danach an, dass diese nicht mehr lieferbar sind.
MfG usw....
_
Eine zufriedenstellende Antwort aus meiner Sicht, die eine Erklärung für die verwirrende Kaufabwicklung liefert._#6_

Danke soweit an BODE!_
|wavey:
_


----------



## Bobster (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Na also :m

 Klappt doch :q

 Bode ist doch bekannt für Ihren überdurchschnittlich guten Service am Kunden #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Mai 2015)

Sag ich doch, alles gut...

Normalerweise löst ein Anruf (egal bei welchem Händler) jedes Problem - man muss nur miteinander reden.


----------



## Yupii (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, alles gut...
> 
> Normalerweise löst ein Anruf (egal bei welchem Händler) jedes Problem - man muss nur miteinander reden.



Genau, kurz das Problem geschildert und ruckzuck wurden z.B. bei mir die beiden fehlerhaften Balzerruten (Produktionsfehler) getauscht.#6#6


----------



## vermesser (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Also ich kenne den Fall nicht, möchte aber mal generell was zur Kontaktaufnahme zum Händler, egal ob Angelzeug oder sonstwas, sagen. Ich bevorzuge auch Mail!! Warum? Aus Gründen nach Nachweisbarkeit- es gibt so Händler (NICHT Bode, mit denen lief das immer alles glatt, großes Lob) die erinnern sich an nix mehr, was sie am Telefon sagten!! Da hilft ggf. ein Verweis auf die Mail! Ebenso, falls man Käuferschutz bei Paypal beantragen muss!!

Insofern bitte ich asphaltmonster, das auch zu bedenken. 

Nicht alle Händler sind so professionell wie Bode...

Askari hat früher auch gern mal Zusicherungen am Telefon ganz schnell wieder vergessen...


----------



## Yupii (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Ich bezog mich jetzt auf Bode


----------



## vermesser (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich jetzt auf Bode



Ich weiß  . Ich meinte das eher generell, weil hier häufig der Tipp kommt, doch einfach anzurufen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: BODE Angelgeräte*

Genau, und führderhin ziehe ich als Kunde die Aussagenstringenz am Telefon in meine weiteren Kaufentscheidungen mit ein, d.h. wenn es gut und problemlos und einigermaßen schnell gelöst wird (Rücksendung, falsche Produkte, Verzögerungen, oder gar aufgetretender Defekt) ist alles fein und da wird weiter gekauft. 

Wenn man es z.B. wirklich brandeilig hat, ruft man an (da geht meist nur Telefon), fragt wie es ablaufen könnte, und wenn am nächsten Morgen der Paketbote hupt und klingelt, ist das die Erfüllung der telef. Absprache in Form einer extraguten Leistung!

Und da wo ausgesessen wird und alles unwillig zäh abläuft, wird nicht mehr gekauft.


----------

